# Eclipse Checkout/Import Maven Projekt



## JonnyRico (28. Apr 2011)

Moin,

ich habe aktuell das Problem, wenn ich ein Maven-Projekt aus dem SCM auschecke oder eines in den workspace importiere, Eclipse mir nur die beiden Ordner src und target + das pom file anzeigt. Die packages haben dann eine normale Ordnerstruktur und ich kann unter Properties auch keinen Sourcefolder definieren. Das geht erst, wenn ich das Projekt in eine Faceted Form konvertiere. Dann scheint aber Maven komplett raus zu sein. Jedenfalls findet Eclipse dann die Dependancies nicht mehr. Ich kann diese dann zwar in den Buildpath eintragen, aber dass soll ja genau Maven übernehmen. Kennt jemand dieses Problem oder kann mir einen Tipp geben. Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß

Jonny


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2011)

Das m2eclipse Plugin hast du ja wohl installiert, dann sollte ein "enable Depenency Management" reichen, zur Not auch ein "Update project configuration" im Maven Menü.

Die Faceted Form und Projekt Natures kann man übrigens auch mit dem maven eclipse Plugin konfigurieren.


----------

